# Best Gaggia Classic Pro 2019 (EU/UK) auto-off mod?



## bbstrikesagain (Aug 15, 2021)

I was tipped off to this by a reply buried in a topic that I can't find again. Maybe worth its own topic?









Auto power off can be annoying:

- it turns off too soon

- it prevents power up by the wall switch, timers, etc

This fix is quick, easy, and free.

No need for any major disassembly, but do pull the mains power first!

Pop the main switch forward out of the panel, use soft plastic spudgers top release the clips top and bottom. Pulling the switch forward in the hole makes the next step much easier.

Prise the sides of the switch body outwards to allow the rocker to simply pop out - again use soft plastic spudgers if you don't want to mark anything.

The return spring will fall out. Put it safe in case you ever want to go back to momentary.

The contacts and contact springs should stay put - mine did.

Push the rocker back in place.

Push the switch back into the panel.

That's it, all done, no parts required, never even opened the case!

Now you can do this:









Operation:

- Switch down = ON and stays On

- Switch up = OFF or will go OFF in a bit

- to turn OFF immediately, just rock the switch down-up (ON-OFF)

- to use a WiFi plug or timer just leave the switch down (ON)

I'm very happy with this behaviour and no longer feel the need to mod or kill the auto off timer.

Thank you to the unknown party who alerted me to this.

Other posts suggest you still need a link wire instead, but turns out that you don't, at least not on my RO9480/18


----------



## bbstrikesagain (Aug 15, 2021)

Word to the wise. It's a mod'.

The eagle-eyed might spot a slight gap at the top. Prising the switch out from the front has weakened its retention ramps. They're intended for a one-time install.

Taking the lid off first might've allowed the clips to be more gently pressed in from behind, leaving the switch tighter on reinstall.

Leaving the switch in-situ makes the rocker very difficult to release.

I'll secure mine no issue, but failing that a new genuine switch is around £13, so you could remove the spring before doing your own first time install of the new switch


----------



## bbstrikesagain (Aug 15, 2021)

The switch is Molveno SX82 series. SX82117811000000 is plain black version with no markings on rocker, but the rockers can be swapped over. If you live close to an RS counter a new blank switch is only £4.22 (https://uk.rs-online.com/web/p/rocker-switches/9143575).


----------



## bbstrikesagain (Aug 15, 2021)

Final note, if the machine has been ON for more than twenty minutes, flicking the switch up turns OFF right away. My usual routine, switch ON, go do other stuff, come back about 20 minutes later, it's still ON, make a drink, switch OFF. Auto-off still available if I want to use it, but it doesn't get in the way of my day


----------



## bbstrikesagain (Aug 15, 2021)

New switch body installed, properly seated, original cap refitted, minus return spring. Back to unmolested OEM look, but with manual control over the dreaded auto-off:








Was so much easier to do this bit when the switch body isn't held tight in the panel cutout:








This is the spring to bin:








It didn't happen to me, but if these bits fall out, need to sit them back in as shown:









This is the damage that I inflicted to the original switch body withdrawing it from the panel cutout, the teeth are rounded and it wouldn't grip the panel tightly any more:








One clip also broke:


----------

